# co2 tanks



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Hola everybody, I know I'm new and seem to be asking a lot. But does anybody have an extra 10lb CO2 tank or less that they don't need or are willing to sell? I've been having a lot of problems with my paintball co2 setup; I've only been able to get the tank fitted onto the regulator with the converter like twice, and I lose half the CO2 before I can seal it up.  I guess I'm looking for regulators too!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The best spot to check is Craigslist and welding stores.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

+1 to Craigslist

Watch the test date though! Expired tanks cost more to swap out!


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

If you buy a used CO2 bottle, be sure to check the Hydro test date. You might find a great deal but if the tank needs hydro testing that will be another expense tacked on.


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Good point. I picked up 2 tanks after the meeting for $40. I think it's a 10 and a 20. I'm going to try to resell them since I can't use either  lol. I need a smaller tank 2.5-5lb because of the height of my table. My paintball setup isn't working for me either because somewhere in the middle I think the gas to liquid ratio changes way too much and my regulator dumps.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Dbot I have a 2.5 bottle and a regulator not in use let me know if you're interest. I'm in plano 75023.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope its not inappropriate to post since I'm not in the DFW APC (yet), but depending on the price, I may be interested in your PB setup. You can hit me on here or dfwFishbox.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

dbot I might go a little lower on the c02 set up if you are still interested.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have 2 10lb tanks and one regulator with solenoid valve and 6 port splitter. I'll take $40 for the tank alone and $100 for the other tank and regulator setup. 

I've never experienced hydro test requirements. I take the tanks either to a Home Depot that isn't in Dallas as those have welding gas exchange cabinets and they will exchange 10 or 20lb tanks. Or I go to a welding shop and exchange it there. You just set your empty outside, go in and pay, they give you a full one and you leave. No worries. 

Michael


----------

